# What classical music are you getting for Christmas ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Haven't decided what I want yet.
So much great music out there!

What do you want/ or what are you getting?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Already bought way too much stuff in the past few weeks. It should be arriving for Christmas. I'll be set for the next two years!

Mozart Piano Concertos-Anda
Mozart Piano Sonatas-Haebler
Haydn String Quartets-Angeles Quartet
Dvorak Symphonies-Neumann
Bruckner Symphonies-Skrowaczeski
Beethoven Symphonies & Overtures-Bohm
Schoenberg Complete Works For Strings by Schoenberg Quartet
Schubert Symphonies-Blomstedt
Fagerlund & Aho Bassoon Concertos-Lahti Symphony
Sibelius Incidental Music box-Segerstam


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not sure yet. Gonna have a look nearer Xmas.


----------

